# Media Receiver 300 mit Router verbinden - DLan???



## einrudelgurken (4. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich konnte meine eltern endlich dazu überreden, unseren DSL Vertrag zu ändern und jetzt ham wir ab 1.10 Entertain Comfort + 16DSL. 
Jetzt habe ich volgendes Problem:

Der Fernseher steht bei uns im Wohnzimmer, wo auch sonst, aber unser Router, den wir dann auch neu bekommen, ist ein Speedport W 504V, steht einen Raum weiter. 

So jetzt weis ich nicht, wie ich den Receiver (Media Receiver 300) mit dem Router verbinden soll, weil ein LAN-Kabel durchs Haus legen geht schlecht.
Durch die Wand legen oder so was geht auch nicht, weil da  der Kamin im Weg wäre.

Der Typ von der Telekom meinte man soll sich eine Bridge dazukaufen, die man dann an den Receiver anschließt und die Bridge dann mit dem Router verbindet, doch das Ding ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.
Deutsche Telekom T-Home Speedport W101 Bridge schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Desweiteren meinte er man könnte auch Dlan nehmen, was ich eigentlich besser finde, da billiger!?
Jetzt ist meine Frage, welches D-Lan Set man da nehmen müsste? Es sollte später auch möglich sein, HD-Fernsehen zu können.

Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, wie man den Receiver mit dem Router verbinden könnte?
Wir ham auch noch einen Sppedport W701v im Keller liegen, der nicht benutzt wird, könnte man den nicht auch an den Receiver anschließen und ihn so mit dem Router verbinden? Hab da nicht so viel Ahnung von^^

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, möchte die Sachen schon bei Zeiten zu Hause haben, damit ich's dann sofort anschließen kann.
MfG
Einrudelgurken


----------



## K3n$! (5. September 2010)

Das mit dem DLAN sollte i.d.R. funktionieren.
Du musst halt bloß darauf achten, dass die beiden Adapter im gleichen Stromkreis sind.

Wir haben zu Hause das mitgelieferte LAN-Kabel genommen, das immerhin 12,5m lang war


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

ich würd wenns geht immer ein lan kabel verlegen, dlan sollte die letzte option sein. vorallem wenn man den vollen speed nutzen will.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2010)

Ja, ein Lan-Kabel wäre echt die beste Lösung. So was müßte man doch auch in einer Bodenlrieste versteckt verlegen können? 

Die Brigde konnte man mal auch günstig mieten, vlt. mal mit der telekom-hotline sprechen, ob das auch geht, auch evlt. "drohen", dass man TV dann doch abbestellt, weil es einem zu teuer wäre, nochmal 120-150€ auszugeben. Wenn die einem nicht entgegen kommen, kann man ja immer noch dann doch die LAN-Lösung machen, sofern wir Dich dazu nicht sowieso überreden können


----------



## einrudelgurken (6. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Lan-Kabel verlegen geht echt nicht, weil man es entweder durch drei Wände legen müsste, oder vor zwei Türen. Da hilft auch ein Kabelkanal nichts. Auch wenn ich es gern möchte, weil ist ja auch um einiges billiger so ein Lan-Kabel, als das Dlan. Vor allem, da es schon dabei ist. 

@Herbboy:
Ja die Bridge kann man mieten, würde monatlich 3,95€ kosten und das war meiner Mutter dann doch zu teuer, weil das Gerät im Grunde ja nichts macht.
Wobei das auch noch teurer ist als der Router für 2,45€.

@Sash:
Würde sich die Geschwindigkeit denn auch beim Fernsehen bemerkbar machen? Ich denke nicht, oder? 

@all:
Hat mich voll aufgeregt, als ich Mitte letzter Woche den MM-Prospekt aufgeschlagen habe und es zu jedem Entertain Paket was man bucht, selbst wenn man schon vorher bei der Telekom war, einen 350€ Gutschein bekommt. 

So aber welches D-Lan Set sollte man jetzt nehmen???
Hab mal bissle gegooglet und diese beiden gefunden:

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Allnet Powerline 200 Mbit Bundle

Devolo dLAN 200 AVmini Powerline Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Würden die für meine Zwecke ausreichen?
Biliger wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber nur wenns dann nicht wesentlich schlechter ist. 
Wäre auch über andere Ratschläge dankbar.

MfG
Einrudelgurken


----------



## einrudelgurken (8. September 2010)

Habt ihr denn da keine Idee???
Sorry für doppelpost.


----------



## einrudelgurken (15. September 2010)

Wisst ihr denn da echt nichts?
Wie siehts denn jetzt mit den aus, die ich vorgeschlagen habe?

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Allnet Powerline 200 Mbit Bundle

Devolo dLAN 200 AVmini Powerline Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten? 
Würden die für 70€ reichen?
Nochmal zur Erinnerung, soll nur für Entertain benutzt werden.

LG
Einrudelgurken


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Also, ich weiß nur, dass das devolo bei nem bekannten von uns für internet gut klappt. Aber ich weiß echt nicht, ob das auch klappt mit dem Signal für den Receiver.

Eine Möglichkeit, den Router woanders aufzustellen, habt ihr nicht?


Wenn es nicht klappt mit allnet oder devolo, dann kann man es aber ja zurückgeben.


----------



## Zerebo (16. September 2010)

Das Problem ist das die Teile teilweise extrem schwankende Verbindungen haben.Vor allem wenn man dann HD streamen will kann das ein Problem werden.Am besten ist einfach mal ausprobieren ob das mit dem eigenen Stromnetz klappt,wenn nicht zurückschicken.Dann kann man immernoch Wlan N ausprobieren.
Aber ein Netzwerkkabel ist halt unschlagbar.


----------



## einrudelgurken (16. September 2010)

Jo vielen Dank, dann werde ich erstmal die von Allnet holen und es versuchen.


----------

